# knife sharperners



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

I have been use stones to sharpen my knifes and I am looking for a better way. Any suggestions? Stone aren't bad they just don't seen to get them as sharp as I would like.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.worksharptools.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=90


----------



## harleydan1956 (Mar 13, 2010)

I bought a lansky sharpening set quite a few years ago, got good at it, ( it takes practice not to roll your blade edge with the polish stone) and then graduated to Diamond set.. which take MORE practice cause the diamond sdtones don't need near the pressure as the regular stones, but within minutes, knife will take hair off of your arm. Invest in a really good Steel rod.. not a cheap one, a good one and you will be amazed. I sharpen most of my friends knives every deer season.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I bought a Chef's Choice many years ago. All I can say is don't stick your hand in the knife drawer......... Razor sharp in seconds....
If anyone out there uses it for cleaning game they might want to chime in but it works well for kitchen and filet edges.
Diamond wheels, the model I have has three wheels. I highly recommend it!


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I just got lower end model sharpener and I have been very happy with it. The only bad think I have found is it will not do a very wide blade.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Presto-EverSharp-Electric-Knife-Sharpener/dp/B00006IUWM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1316751633&sr=8-2"]Amazon.com: Presto Pro EverSharp Electric Knife Sharpener: Kitchen & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/415fLv%[email protected]@[email protected]@415fLv%2BaW0L[/ame]


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I will second worksharp it only takes a min. and you can shave with the knife.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I build custom knives, and I sharpen them on a 2x72 slack belt. If the blade already has an edge on it, I use a 320grit belt, blade edge "always" facing down. VERY light passes, alternating sides until you see a foil edge fold over. Then hit it with a straup leather belt, to take the foil edge off. If it is good steel, you can gut and skin several deer before you ever have to touch it. Takes some practice, so dont start out with your favorite knife.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you all for you insight. I like the look of the chefs choice, it look really easy. I was planning on buying some this weekend but I found a deal on boat I just couldn't pass up and if spend any more $ the wife will kill me. She just doesn't understand that you can't pass up on a good $350 dollar boat with a motor and a trailer.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

After watching the video on the worksharp I'm sold,placing my order.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Here is the best knife/tool sharpener you can buy, bar none.
Pricey? YES, but you will never own another after purchasing this one.

Tormek T-3 Water Cooled Sharpening System

I spend about 30 seconds using the leather strophe disc to put a razor edge on my fillet knives. Really dull, or damaged blades can be honed perfectly using the water cooled grind stone.


----------

